# Watch this space....



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Hopefully all will be ready in two or three days!!

I still have to treat the 20kg. bamboo work surface with some mineral oil.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Ikea? Spotted in the catalog.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Ikea? Spotted in the catalog.


Yes, well spotted indeed! Work surface has now been treated so today should see my new set up! There may have to be a few negotiations with SWMBO concerning what goes on top of it!!


----------

